# white stringy stuff on his fin..



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

So i left my boy over night i came home and there was this stringy white thing hanging of it...hes active and eating..i freaked out cuz my other boy died ans he was covers in these things...but this looked like a tiny white string...i immediately pulled out my small ball and out him in it with Epstein salt..but now i dont see that stringy thing anymore..humm...but just to be on a safe side im cleaning his tank ASAP, i did 100%water change yesterday so i dont know .. hes def not happy to be in this little bowl he keeps attacking the walls with his mouth like telling me to get him out of this tiny space...
when should i put him back if i dont see any sighs of that stringy stuff..
tank size 2.5gallon temp 80, heater filter..use water conditioner every water Change


----------



## greena6 (Sep 27, 2011)

missm83 said:


> So i left my boy over night i came home and there was this stringy white thing hanging of it...hes active and eating..i freaked out cuz my other boy died ans he was covers in these things...but this looked like a tiny white string...i immediately pulled out my small ball and out him in it with Epstein salt..but now i dont see that stringy thing anymore..humm...but just to be on a safe side im cleaning his tank ASAP, i did 100%water change yesterday so i dont know .. hes def not happy to be in this little bowl he keeps attacking the walls with his mouth like telling me to get him out of this tiny space...
> when should i put him back if i dont see any sighs of that stringy stuff..
> tank size 2.5gallon temp 80, heater filter..use water conditioner every water Change


 he is just shedding his slime coat mine does that every time i clean his bowl just try to let the water age


----------



## missm83 (Aug 23, 2011)

ok thanks!! he seems perfectly fine... but ill let the water sit over night and ill put him back in his tank tomorrow


----------

